# SN's Brawl Tournament!



## Tennis=Life (Mar 24, 2008)

<big><big><big>Zero is the Champion!</big>








Participants: Super_Naruto, Snoop, Twilight, Koehler, DragonFlamez, JJH, Storm, Zeldafreak, Zero, Gremp, Bul, Odd, Tom, Shadow Link, Beakman, Kyle.

Currently: 16 people, *NO MORE PEOPLE CAN JOIN*

Friend Codes: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=20780

<big><big><big>Rules:

3 stock, 1 game, no items, Final Destination, all characters allowed, and it is 1v1
I need confirmation from both participants to know who won.</big>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 24, 2008)

<big><big><big><big><big>Updates</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>

<big><big><big>ALL FIRST ROUND MATCHES ARE DUE, WHICH MEANS RESULTS HAVE TO BE POSTED IN THIS THREAD, BY 6:00 PM Central Time this Saturday March 22nd.  I will make a cut off post just to make it clear that the deadline has passed.</big>


Round 1 Winners: Super_Naruto, Snoopdogga, TwilightKing, Zero_13, and Bulerias


----------



## Micah (Mar 24, 2008)

When is this?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmm, looks like I'm screwed. If I make it past the first round, I'll lose almost for sure in the second.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 24, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> When is this?


 Try to do your first round match in these next few days. Preferably today or tomorrow.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 24, 2008)

OK, Kyle, you got time today? D:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmmm, I might not be able to until wednesday. I'm leaving for home tomorrow, and I'm not sure what time I'll be back, and if I do get back in time if I will be able to get on the Wii.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 24, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's fine, but I want to keep this tournament moving, otherwise everyone forfeits.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 24, 2008)

I've done for. x-x.

Whenever you're ready Zero.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 24, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I've done for. x-x.
> 
> Whenever you're ready Zero.


 PM me whenever your ready to play.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

>_< I'm going to lose.
Whenever your ready ZELDAFREAK104.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2008)

Is character shuffling allowed?

/still needs Koehler's FC


----------



## Copper (Mar 24, 2008)

Crap looks like I missed the boat on this one oh well    
-_-


----------



## JJH (Mar 24, 2008)

Screwed, I am.

I can't do it tonight, and I skipped school today, so I'll probably be swamped with homework tommorow, but I'll try. I can definetly do it Wednesday at the latest.

The first battle's always the hardest, and it's just bad luck I got paired up against SN for it.


----------



## Micah (Mar 24, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Is character shuffling allowed?
> 
> /still needs Koehler's FC


 Gah, we were supposed to go to my cousin's house (they have wifi) but now we aren't going until late April.

I concede. You would have won anyway.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 w00t.

I has a win ;D


----------



## Micah (Mar 24, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 XD

Maybe we can play a 'rematch' in a few weeks.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll look forward to it.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe Copper can take Koehler's spot.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Maybe Copper can take Koehler's spot.


 I play against you next round either way.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> >_< I'm going to lose.
> Whenever your ready ZELDAFREAK104.


 It'll either be later in the day tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## JJH (Mar 24, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I accept your challenge!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 24, 2008)

JJH let's play now.


----------



## JJH (Mar 24, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJH let's play now.


 I'll try to get on Wi-Fi, usually it takes a while though.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 24, 2008)

Wait, can you tell me when you're on?  Like post?


----------



## JJH (Mar 24, 2008)

OK, I'm on. Don't expect anything impressive though.

You wanna make the game?


----------



## JJH (Mar 24, 2008)

I did... Close to my best. Good match SN.

DF, you were right. You will be facing SN in the next round.

Oops, sorry for the double-post.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 24, 2008)

hmm, interesting...  I've never played Beak, and if he wins, I've never fought Kyle either.  If Bul wins, I'm pretty much screwed.

I'll just have to jump in, don't know what to expect     

PM me when you're ready Beak.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 24, 2008)

Kyyyyyle, let's get this going D:


----------



## Kyle (Mar 24, 2008)

Ill take you now, Bul.
I got you added so Ill meet you on Wifi.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 24, 2008)

OK, my bro's playing Boss Rush, so as soon as he's done, I'm going online.

you have me registered, right?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 24, 2008)

Kyle, that one didn't count... turn off items!


----------



## Copper (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmm I think I will take Koehlar's spot but I would like to do the match tomorrow if possible. I just don't feel like doing the match now


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 24, 2008)

OK, that's better.  I won this one too


----------



## Kyle (Mar 24, 2008)

Slaughtered! D:
Shoulda used Weege!
Edit: Meaning I was slaughtered.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 24, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Slaughtered! D:
> Shoulda used Weege!
> Edit: Meaning I was slaughtered.


 You should have used Sheik more, though... Zelda was buffed, yeah, but Sheik's still awesome D:


----------



## Kyle (Mar 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shiek just isn't my thing. I find the B moves useless, but I only use her in 4 way battles.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 24, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The B moves ARE useless.  It's the A moves where it's at, and the Smashes <3


----------



## Kyle (Mar 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Zelda's side A kick to the face is too awesome to ignore.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey great game JJH, it went down to the last life.

*edited bracket*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh jeez, figures, the day I go back to school is the day the tourney starts... And I can't play til Friday.  >_<


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 25, 2008)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Oh jeez, figures, the day I go back to school is the day the tourney starts... And I can't play til Friday.  >_<


 Just play when your parents aren't home .  Are they home right after school?


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 25, 2008)

Odd..

Can we play today? Any time is fine.

PS: Register my friend code, its in the FC's thread.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 25, 2008)

@Tom and everyone: Don't forget to add my new friend code, 4253-3387-8459. And I'm good to play anytime.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 25, 2008)

Copper, FC plz.


----------



## JJH (Mar 25, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Hey great game JJH, it went down to the last life.
> 
> *edited bracket*


 Heh, and my goal was just to K.O. you at least once.

Maybe I'll get a rematch in Odd's tournament.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 25, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Odd..
> 
> Can we play today? Any time is fine.
> 
> PS: Register my friend code, its in the FC's thread.


 Yea I'll be able to play later tonight I think.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 25, 2008)

Still no word from Beak >_<

You awake dude?


----------



## Copper (Mar 25, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Copper, FC plz.


 My friend code is in the Friend Code Directory Thread, it  is also in my tripletag in my signature     			 Oh and I already have yours so don't worry about that


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 25, 2008)

:huh:			 Zeldafreak?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 25, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not a lot. But with Wi-Fi lags, who knows. I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 25, 2008)

Anybody play today?  A match takes less than 15 minutes, usually around 5 minutes.  *PM your opponent and arrange a time (plan it exactly, "Hey, you're home at 4 right?  I can play you then, so go on at 4 tomorrow") and play the match by Saturday 6PM Central.*


*If your opponent does not reply back, SHAME ON THEM.  You will be disqualified as well, unless I feel that you should move on to the next round (constantly posting in here saying my opponent is not responding and PMing saying they haven't been on, if I see your opponent has been on these past few days, it is your fault).*


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 25, 2008)

well, I'm screwed.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 26, 2008)

Would anyone like to replace Beakman?  He hasn't been on for 4 days.  Anyone is welcome, as long as they can play their match before Saturday 6PM Central.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 26, 2008)

I was already talking to Storm and we're hoping to get our match in today. Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 26, 2008)

Snoop and I are having Wi-Fi problems...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 26, 2008)

I just beat ZELDAFREAK104! =)


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, I lost... ****ing down air suicide.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 26, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I lost... ****ing down air suicide.


  :lol:


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 26, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I lost... ****ing down air suicide.


 Ah man, gross... :/


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 26, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to spike him, and I missed    
:'(				

Thats the last time I'm ever trying that


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 26, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would've knocked you out soon anyway. Your damage percent was over 120%.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 26, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, but if I hit you it would have killed you instantly, even if you were at only like 30%


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 26, 2008)

Bracket updated, and I think everyone WHO HAS NOT PLAYED A MATCH needs to read this article.  http://www.gamesradar.com/f/the-top-7-ster...10612871091/p-7


----------



## Tyler (Mar 26, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bracket updated, and I think everyone WHO HAS NOT PLAYED A MATCH needs to read this article.  http://www.gamesradar.com/f/the-top-7-ster...10612871091/p-7


 What's that have to do with anything?...


----------



## Grawr (Mar 26, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Seriously...

Isn't that like the second time he's linked that article, too?


----------



## JJH (Mar 26, 2008)

Er... If Gremp hasn't found anybody to play against, I'll play him. If he wins, he can go on, but if I win, neither of us can. I still won't be moving on either way, but at least Gremp will have a battle for the first round?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 26, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bracket updated, and I think everyone WHO HAS NOT PLAYED A MATCH needs to read this article.  http://www.gamesradar.com/f/the-top-7-ster...10612871091/p-7


 _Don't bother reasoning with them; they'll simply LOL you to pieces and snidely proclaim that you "just don't get it."_

That reminds me of a certain someone...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 26, 2008)

OK, TK destroyed me

Haven't played since Sunday though and I used the wrong character so I have an excuse      

I will think ahead in the next tournament


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 26, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> OK, TK destroyed me
> 
> Haven't played since Sunday though and I used the wrong character so I have an excuse
> 
> I will think ahead in the next tournament


 Yeah, I won that one. And sorry about not being able to have some friendlies right now, I'll give you some good practice for the next tournament for sure


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 26, 2008)

That means I'll be playing TwilightKing next.
I haven't played against you yet so this will be our first time playing against eachother.   
^_^


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 26, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bracket updated, and I think everyone WHO HAS NOT PLAYED A MATCH needs to read this article.



 Oh yeah.
I forgot that I don't play games.

Guess I shouldn't beat S_N is Brawl anymore D:


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 26, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> That means I'll be playing TwilightKing next.
> I haven't played against you yet so this will be our first time playing against eachother.   
^_^


 We're in the next bracket, so we can see what happens with the others first and even have some friendlies matches sometime beforehand. I mean, we're both on TBT quite often, so it don't matter if we wait and watch what happens.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 26, 2008)

I just played against Odd.

I won.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 26, 2008)

Zero beat me. We were close though. ;D

As for the other two matches that were for fun, he killed my Ganny.    
:'(


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 26, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Zero beat me. We were close though. ;D
> 
> As for the other two matches that were for fun, he killed my Ganny.    
:'(


 I've always said it.. Ganondorf sucks in Brawl XD


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 26, 2008)

no worries about our match...  I just got a PM from beak, and we're planning a match.   
^_^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 26, 2008)

I sent a PM to Shadow Link about our match. I hope my dad won't be home so we can have our match.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 27, 2008)

If anyone wants to start their 2nd round match, go ahead.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 27, 2008)

Whenever your ready TwilightKing.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 27, 2008)

Copper, please post here. D:


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 27, 2008)

well, I've been PMing beak, but he responds really slow so I don't have a positive on when we're gonna match.   I suggested 6:00 Central today, but haven't gotten an answer back >_<


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll pin this thread for now, as soon as the tournament ends I'll un-pin it.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't complete my match, my Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector won't work. (It works with the Wii Browser, and not Brawl?)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] I can't complete my match, my Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector won't work. (It works with the Wii Browser, and not Brawl?) [/quote]
Aww man, really? I was looking forward to our match.

EDIT: Shadow Link won.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 28, 2008)

That last kill was lol. XD You're a really good Toon Link, Tom     

Gotta get offline, though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] That last kill was lol. XD You're a really good Toon Link, Tom     

Gotta get offline, though. [/quote]
 Thanks, you two. Dang lag. You'd think Ninty would have a better server by now.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice.

Can we play 2nd round matches?


----------



## Copper (Mar 28, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Copper, please post here. D:


 Ok here is my friend code 4425-1148-6832. When do you want to play?


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 28, 2008)

dang, still can't get a match in with beak >_<

we have communication, but not very fast communication xD

I might just wind up DQ'd, oh well, I'll just wait for the official tournament if I do   
^_^


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 28, 2008)

Copper said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whenever we're both on at the same time D:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 29, 2008)

There are 7 hours and 31 minutes for the final two first round matches to be completed.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 29, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> There are 7 hours and 31 minutes for the final two first round matches to be completed.


 Well that's just dandy, because I work until 6 and won't be home until after that.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, I lost to Snoop. D:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 29, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Well, I lost to Snoop. D:


 I still can't believe I beat you.   
-_-


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 29, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol, I beat you like a million times then lose when it's for real xD

Good job though, and use that character for the rest of the tournament. I won't name him in case you don't want me to


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 29, 2008)

gah, 4 hours left... please log on beak xD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 29, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Lol, I beat you like a million times then lose when it's for real xD


 I hate it when that happens to me >_>


----------



## JJH (Mar 29, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> gah, 4 hours left... please log on beak xD


 Remember, you ever need anybody to take his place, just drop me a PM.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 29, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.  >_<


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 29, 2008)

I just played with Shadow Link.

I won.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 29, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> I just played with Shadow ]
> I watched the match, he speaks the truth ;P


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats Zero!


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 29, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Beak is gonna log in within an hour, so do you (or anyone else that's not in the tournament) want to match?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 29, 2008)

By decree of the tournament host (me), Copper and Dragonflamez have one more chance to finish their match, the first time I log on tomorrow will be the deadline.  Also, TheGremp has defeated Beakman by royal decree, since Beak never came on, what a shame.


----------



## JJH (Mar 29, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> By decree of the tournament host (me), Copper and Dragonflamez have one more chance to finish their match, the first time I log on tomorrow will be the deadline.  Also, TheGremp has defeated Beakman by royal decree, since Beak never came on, what a shame.


 So wait... I just got my *** handed to me for no reason?!?      

Literally. Two minutes ago. I just was having one of my worse battles and now...

RAWR


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah... I just beat JJ, it was close though, we figured it wouldn't matter if we played late as long s we played before you logged on, because you wouldn't care     

but either way, it's good with me xD


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 29, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had an idea that I would sub in for the rest of the people, but it's okay, Gremp won anyways.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 29, 2008)

K so I'm facing Bul next...  I'm up for a match right now if you are   
^_^


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 29, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> yeah... I just beat JJ, it was close though, we figured it wouldn't matter if we played late as long s we played before you logged on, because you wouldn't care
> 
> but either way, it's good with me xD


 Alright, so the next match is you vs. me?

I'm pumped   
:X


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 29, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> K so I'm facing Bul next...  I'm up for a match right now if you are   
^_^


 nah, can't right now, still have some hw to do... maybe tomorrow?


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


packed all day tomorrow, wouldn't be able to play until 8:30-9:00 PM.

Tomorrow night or Monday is fine with me.  I'm free for almost all Monday (except school, somewhere around 2:00-3:00) Yeah, homeschooling rocks for lazy people. xD

man... after that match with JJH, I'm friggin pumped for a Brawl xD, it was an awesome match.


----------



## JJH (Mar 29, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 29, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah I am screwed, oh well... I can hope that he falls asleep in the middle of the match?  That's the only way I have any chance of winning.

If by some miracle I beat Bul, I'm running into a friggin brick wall.  Didn't Zero say he beat SL?  It's not on the brcket but I think he said so somewhere in here.  Anyways, I lose. xD

EDIT-



			
				Zero said:
			
		

> I just played with Shadow ]
> yep.  I would've lost to SL too anyways


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 29, 2008)

Wait, so now I have even MORE of a reason to never want SN to log in again?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Wait, so now I have even MORE of a reason to never want SN to log in again?


 ...lol, well just hope I don't go on until late, I may be on as early as 11 AM, so just do your match now.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Copper and Dragonflamez are disqualified, because both people have been on, so it is not because someone didn't come on (which was the case with TheGremp and Beak), sorry.  You have to abide by the deadline.  2nd round matches officially start, we don't have many of these to complete so the deadline is Thursday when I first log on.


So...Bul and Gremp, hurry up!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 30, 2008)

Can we play now?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Can we play now?


 Not right now, someone is occupying the TV.  Maybe in a few minutes.  I'll let you know with a PM.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm online now.
When your ready, just create a room online and I'll join.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, it probably won't be for a while. How about you make, and then you will be able to hear when I ask to join.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When are you going online?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey great match, I was surprised you didn't use your air down attack as much as you did in other matches we've played.  Good match though.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Hey great match, I was surprised you didn't use your air down attack as much as you did in other matches we've played.  Good match though.


 What?
Were you Aaron?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Hey great match, I was surprised you didn't use your air down attack as much as you did in other matches we've played.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Okay, I have a game up.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 30, 2008)

Snoop didn't even know that was you SN... He probably wasn't playing for the tournament.. 

I think you guys should have a rematch....


----------



## Tyler (Mar 30, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Snoop didn't even know that was you SN... He probably wasn't playing for the tournament..
> 
> I think you guys should have a rematch....


 Agreed.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Snoop didn't even know that was you SN... He probably wasn't playing for the tournament..
> 
> I think you guys should have a rematch....


 I guess I'll rematch him, however that match counts, and we will do it out of 3, so he has to win 2 and I only have to win one.  Also, why wouldn't you play your hardest anyways.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want to play now?
By the way, I was practicing.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It doesn't matter. He didn't know those matches were for tournament.

But I guess 2/3 is ok.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure, I'm getting on now.  After the tournament match lets keep playing.  So if I win once or you win twice.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because it's only fair that I get some credit for winning that match, so he still has a chance to advance.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So if i beat Snoop 7 times before our match he should have beaten me 8 to get the title? I think it should be 1 match, but at least your giving him a chance i suppose.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 30, 2008)

The phone rang in the middle of our match and I turned the power off.
Anyways, you can say you won.   
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No what I'm saying it that I should at least get some credit for the win.  Oh sorry, I didn't see your message Snoop.  Also, where did you go now?


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, what I meant is, can you really call it a win when you beat a person who was practicing for the match that he didn't know he was in    			  But yeah, I guess it's over, don't matter.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 30, 2008)

Bul, if you want to do a match tonight...  Sorry, I'm too tired to have a competitive match xD

friggin busy day.  I'll be up for it tomorrow.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah good idea    			 don't wait until Thursday >___<


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 31, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Bul, if you want to do a match tonight...  Sorry, I'm too tired to have a competitive match xD
> 
> friggin busy day.  I'll be up for it tomorrow.


 OK, tomorrow sounds good

I was tired today too, I actually wanted to PM you saying I wouldn't be able to play, hahah


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 1, 2008)

We need 1 single match to get completed in this round.  And 1 next round, I honestly expected the 2 rounds to get completed within about 3 days.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 1, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> We need 1 single match to get completed in this round.  And 1 next round, I honestly expected the 2 rounds to get completed within about 3 days.


 sorry, I've been busy...

But I can go play now!

Gremp, you wanna do it now?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, I lost.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 1, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wow, I lost.


 ]


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 1, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'm glad Fabio isn't in this tournament, because I'd be screwed.


 What was that?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 1, 2008)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What?  Nothing, nothing...


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually, I'd love to have a match with Fabio. Get wi-fi noobbbbb!


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wow, I lost.


: O

I wanted to play with you :[

So um.. Gremp, whenever you're ready


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, um, I'd love to play all of you, but, yeah... No Wi-Fi.

Hopefully soon, they've staked out the area, and since it's modular, it shouldn't take much longer. (I hope.)


----------



## Kyle (Apr 1, 2008)

Hurry, lets all talk smack about Fabio before he can challenge us on WiFi!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 1, 2008)

Smack talking to me is like rolling in deer urine and throwing yourself in front of a hungry, rabid, angry black bear.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 1, 2008)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Smack talking to me is like rolling in deer urine and throw yourself in front of a hungry, rabid, angry black bear.


 Which is, in your terms, begging to get beat. Ehh, you'd probably beat me.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 1, 2008)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Smack talking to me is like rolling in deer urine and throwing yourself in front of a hungry, rabid, angry black bear.


 Hey guys, Fabio sucks with Fox. I could totally own him any day of the week


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 1, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If by sucks you mean is amazing and by own you mean lose to him, then yes.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 1, 2008)

I am quite confident that Fabio would not win a tournament.  It's baseless, but who cares? =D


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 1, 2008)

Fabio said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahahaha, I'm just kidding, but yeah, if/when you do get wi-fi, we're definitely having some friendlies ;D


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 1, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course. Every match with me doesn't have to be super-serious or super-competitive. Just most of them. : p

Oh, and Storm, I'm also quite confident that YOU ARE AWESOME.


This post has been edited by *The TBT Censorship Office* on Apr 1 2008, 05:59 PM


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 1, 2008)

Fabio said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahaha, don't get me wrong, I'd love to have some serious matches too of course


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 1, 2008)

2nd Semis match - Zero and Gremp, just try and do it asap.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2008)

This account was made SOLELY to inform SN and Zero about this.  You can go ahead and delete the account, just don't worry or anything.  I know I'm under punishment, and I wouldn't try to get out of it.  This is strictly to avoid confusion in the tournament.

This is TheGremp.  I can't get on TBT for "certain reasons", so I can't plan a match with Zero or anything until tomorrow night/Thursday.  If we're both online and we have a match, let's just count that as the match, because we might be able to get it over with quicker that way.

Thanks.


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 2, 2008)

GTemp said:
			
		

> This account was made SOLELY to inform SN and Zero about this.  You can go ahead and delete the account, just don't worry or anything.  I know I'm under punishment, and I wouldn't try to get out of it.  This is strictly to avoid confusion in the tournament.
> 
> This is TheGremp.  I can't get on TBT for "certain reasons", so I can't plan a match with Zero or anything until tomorrow night/Thursday.  If we're both online and we have a match, let's just count that as the match, because we might be able to get it over with quicker that way.
> 
> Thanks.


 Sure, I'll be playing with TK tomorrow, so maybe we can have a match after?


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 2, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> GTemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You guys can have it before if it's better for you guys, don't matter to me, whatever is better


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 3, 2008)

meh, I forfeit. =/

1. I don't feel like playing, and I don't want to hold up the tournament
2. I don't stand a chance against Zero.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 3, 2008)

Dude there's 2 matches left in the tournament, 2nd match of semis and final round.  You're not forfeiting.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 3, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Dude there's 2 matches left in the tournament, 2nd match of semis and final round.  You're not forfeiting.


 Thats right. You get your *CEN-1.6-SORD* over to his house and make him play.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 3, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Apr 3, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 3, 2008)

your reasoning is the mindset that you have that you can control what I do and don't do.  I don't want to play, I won't play.

but w/e, I'll play tomorrow and get pummeled anyways, let the valuable Maniacal TF2ing time go to waste.

Zero, what time do you want to play? >_<


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 4, 2008)

Anytime you can


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 4, 2008)

well, I'm gonna be Brawling and TF2ing like crazy today, so drop me a PM sometime when you want to play, just about any time works.

actually, we could play right now if you're up for it.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 4, 2008)

So it's not a forfeit then?  Also, I am not forcing you, I'm just saying you have no reason to be a bum and not participate.


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 5, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> well, I'm gonna be Brawling and TF2ing like crazy today, so drop me a PM sometime when you want to play, just about any time works.
> 
> actually, we could play right now if you're up for it.


 We'll have to play tomorrow.. I can't today.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 6, 2008)

Match has to be done before Wednesday 12:00 AM (midnight after Tuesday).


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 6, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> So it's not a forfeit then? Also, I am not forcing you, I'm just saying you have no reason to be a bum and not participate.


no reason? I have reason.  My reason is... I don't want to.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 6, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> > So it's not a forfeit then?


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 6, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 because I don't.  That should be enough.

Yes, it's a forfeit.  kthxbai.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 7, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2008)

erhem?


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 11, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> erhem?


 The match will be done today, I hope.

Sorry for the delay, kind of a busy week for me.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 11, 2008)

Whenever you're ready Zero.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 19, 2008)

Zero, PM me when you are ready.  PM me when you see me on, actually.


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, the tournament is over.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 20, 2008)

Yep, those were fun games.  I'm glad you won the second one otherwise I would've thought I got screwed out of it.  That first match was lag hell.  Good job though.  They were so close though (besides the one I was Olimar and owning then you trapped me off the stage ).


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats Zero : D


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 20, 2008)

Champion = Zero


----------

